# Small S layout build



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

Our club decided to make room for a small S layout. It is a simple layout and it will have Plasticville buildings. We have a few AF accessories that need to be worked on.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice. Small, yes, but who cares, There's a lot of action there, and that's what counts..


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Very nice. Well thought out.


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

Thank you for your comments.

PS: How do I get my pictures to show when I open a post?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I grabbed this link off the "Forum News, Help" link hope it works.....

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2595


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Very very nice; like me room is hard to come by. Just a suggestion; for a few bucks I would cover the wood with the following; makes a nice base. Larry


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

llskis. Layout is not finished. It is not wood. It is homasote with a stain on it. We may do some ground foam areas and track ballast. Will see how it looks as it progresses. thanks.

Nuttin: Thanks also.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

You can use indoor-outdoor carpeting too.. I dislike the roll out paper grass as it will lose it's grass, and then you have just paper.. Been there done that. I just paint the board green, and use rubber roadbed..


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

flyernut said:


> I just paint the board green, and use rubber roadbed..


Same here, green paint and rubber roadbed.


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

Felt is nice. We use felt on our three rail traveling module display.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

flyernut said:


> You can use indoor-outdoor carpeting too.. I dislike the roll out paper grass as it will lose it's grass, and then you have just paper.. Been there done that. I just paint the board green, and use rubber roadbed..


flyernut: The one I use from "Woodland Scenics" is made not to shed any grass. Have had it now for over 2 years and none has sheded yet. Looks very realistic then just paint. IMHO-I'll stand by this product. Larry


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

llskis said:


> flyernut: The one I use from "Woodland Scenics" is made not to shed any grass. Have had it now for over 2 years and none has sheded yet. Looks very realistic then just paint. IMHO-I'll stand by this product. Larry


Yep, to each his own.. I had that same paper, and I can't remember for the life of me how old it was, but it did indeed shed it's fur,lol.. If it works for you, so be it...:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

Installed two S shelves over the S layout.


----------

